# Dating SAS Member??



## straightarrows

Would you date SAS Member?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/a-wedding-thanks-to-sas-for-us-129571/









=====================
me

who want to date someonle like me lololol:no:|:b ekkkk

=


----------



## straightarrows

found this funny video





:b


----------



## Hadron92

it would be highly impractical for me. firstly, i only get to see civilians once every 3 weeks. secondly, I've only seen 3 Israelis on this site apart from me.


----------



## VIncymon

pft. On the off chance that an SA member actually lives even 100 miles from me.

USA, Canada English... you guys have it easy. There's more of a chance for that in those countries.

Here, in my little Caribbean island ? I doubt anyone in my country knows this website exists...


----------



## xDeadScreamx

sure... lol


----------



## JustWakeUp

sure, what would be the difference anyway.


----------



## Perfectionist

Already am woop woop


----------



## laura024

I have before.


----------



## Ventura

Already dating someone on sas . :b


----------



## MindOverMood

I'd hit it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

:blank:|

I wish.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I recently dated a girl with social anxiety, but I highly doubt she has ever been on this site.

Would I date an SAS member?
- Depending on proximity, I don't see why not :stu


----------



## AussiePea

Am currently and it's going superbly.


----------



## lepoo7

Possibly..


----------



## Witchcraft

I would, but there are no SASers around :blank


----------



## Just Lurking

> "Yes, please check my profile"


:lol

"please check my profile" is a nice touch, thanks for the smile.


----------



## cybernaut

Sure, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Hiccups

If they lived within driving distance and I liked them and they liked me then sure. But I mean that applies to _anyone_! There is no internet _or otherwise_ habitual distinction in my eyes!


----------



## bsd3355

What are these like long distance relationships or something?


----------



## Bbpuff

I kinda have...? x.x


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Plenty of people on here I would definitely date if it wasn't for distance. Realistically, I couldn't date someone outside of my home county, which sucks as there are plenty of people on the internet I'd want to date if I could.


----------



## mind_games

Yes, I am. She's imaginary though, so I doubt you guys would know her.


----------



## Music Man

mind_games said:


> Yes, I am. She's imaginary though, so I doubt you guys would know her.


I hate to tell you but I think I might be dating the same girl :b

I suppose I may consider it but I'm not really sure if I could realistically deal with a relationship.


----------



## mind_games

Music Man said:


> I hate to tell you but I think I might be dating the same girl :b


Owwnoooo. I guess I should have known. She was always a bit hard to hold on to. 


Music Man said:


> I suppose I may consider it but I'm not really sure if I could realistically deal with a relationship.


Yup me too. Just got too much other **** to worry about right now. But otherwise, I'd totally be up for it. In some ways it would be ideal even.


----------



## Perfectionist

Man a lot of people are dating SAS members holy moly.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Only if they were relatively local and didn't have any disabling anxiety about hanging out in real life. I wouldn't be able to sustain the internet/long-distance thing without getting bored after a while; chatting without being face-to-face isn't very fulfilling regardless of who it's with.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I want to date one maybe, lol.

There have been others too far away though that I might've wanted to date in the past. Long distance is a pain and usually a BIG risk as well. Conversely, with time and the right resources it would be something to consider for sure.


----------



## heyJude

I would, but only if they lived close by or considered moving down here. lol
I've done the long-distance-online thing in the past and it just didn't work out...I need to actually touch, talk to, and see an actual person before I considered having a relationship with them.


----------



## pollster

I would.


----------



## RUFB2327

I don't know. If I felt like I really connected with them in some way, maybe I would consider it, but I've always felt that if I got to the point where I start dating people I meet online, than I am officially in the desperate phase.


----------



## hoddesdon

Ragana said:


> I would, but there are no SASers around :blank


 That is hardly surprising, since I have not been able to find Tratatatata on a map. It must be a really small place.


----------



## JFmtl

If the right person came on, for sure. But she would have to live in the same metro area though, i would not want a long distance internet thing.


----------



## s0dy

No. Better: "I seriously doubt". I hate disclosing information about myself to anyone who might actually get to use it. Too much information on my posts, too many unfinished thoughts on them, too many insecurities on them.

So, if I ever initiate a conversation with a female (offline), the first thing I say will be this question: "Are you aware of the existence of the website socialanxietysupport.com? Answer yes or no." if she answers yes, I'll run away as fast as I can.

That last paragraph was a joke obviously, but the first one is quite true, I hate to give people direct information about myself, most people only get me to directly disclose three things about myself:
1- My age
2- My name (only offline, never online)
3- That I don't like to directly disclose details about myself.

This offline, online I'm a bit more open about disclosing stuff, mostly because I don't see how you "digital people" teeth) would use the information in an effective manner, obviously that impossibility of using the information effectively would end as soon as I was face to face with someone who had access to it.

I sometimes joke that I'm paranoid, but ****, after reading my own post I'm starting to believe it... :blank


----------



## rdrr

This site's purpose is for people to meet the opposite sex for the purpose of dating them, or other things. That's how you overcome your "SA", right?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

hoddesdon said:


> That is hardly surprising, since I have not been able to find Tratatatata on a map. It must be a really small place.


Lithuania is a small and isolated place by comparison. :lol


----------



## Tu Cielo

If I wasn't already taken, I'd consider it.


----------



## purplefruit

i would, why not...but probably only if there was some chance of us being together soon. ie., not meeting up like once a year.


----------



## ratbag

Only if I could meet them in person. Then I could assess potential crazy levels, and vice versa.


----------



## Witchcraft

Nidhoggr said:


> Lithuania is a small and isolated place by comparison. :lol


pffff


----------



## Witchcraft

hoddesdon said:


> That is hardly surprising, since I have not been able to find Tratatatata on a map. It must be a really small place.


Maybe your map is outdated.


----------



## meganmila

I would. If we lived close.


----------



## tutliputli

hoddesdon said:


> That is hardly surprising, since I have not been able to find Tratatatata on a map. It must be a really small place.


That really made me giggle so, so much :teeth


----------



## tutliputli

To answer the question, yes I would, if they lived close enough.


----------



## Lanter

I wouldn't date anyone right now. But assuming that I would; yeah sure, why not? Not many dutch SAS'ers on this website, though.


----------



## meganmila

Lanter said:


> I wouldn't date anyone right now. But assuming that I would; yeah sure, why not? Not many dutch SAS'ers on this website, though.


Aww poo. You live in the Neatherlands area.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I would, but I don't think anybody lives close to me.


----------



## Qolselanu

Yes, I dated a SAS member for a while.


----------



## sas111

I would possibly try it out, but nobody lives where I do.


----------



## Kennnie

meganmila said:


> I would. If we lived close.


Ill be there by Sunday then we can start dating


----------



## jenema

I would definitly date a sas member if i we're to find one interested in me lol.


----------



## Kennnie

jenema said:


> I would definitly date a sas member if i we're to find one interested in me lol.


^ 
Hey hello!! Here I am!


----------



## Rest or Real?

So long as they are a person, and female, and catch my fancy as well as reciprocating such...yes, I would.


----------



## Disastuh

Oops, I don't mean for you to actually check my profile in the interest of dating me, ha. I didn't read the OP before voting. Anyway, I'm actually currently in a relationship with an SAS member, yay! We've been together for 4 years now. It can, and does, happen! I think it's a great option to those who are open to it. It's not even like we make each others' condition worse...I think I've improved since we've been together.


----------



## HowDaddyIsDoing

straightarrows said:


> found this funny video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


DIASTER DATE??

man, if i were on the show, they'd have to rename it Disaster MATE.

i'm much worse than this guy...and i wouldn't even be acting!


----------



## Losm

If I was looking to date someone then who knows. They'd have to live close by and we'd have to get along well in person, not just go out for the sake of it :b. Since the likelihood of all these things happening at once is so small I doubt it'd ever happen. Glad some folks on here have found people though


----------



## Poisoned

Why not? As long as we were both interested in each other and felt comfortable I see no reason not to try it out.


----------



## mrbojangles

I would, but I'd prefer it if she lived somewhat close to me or we were committed to seeing each other more than a few times a year. I can't see myself making a long distance online relationship work.


----------



## shadowmask

I doubt it.


----------



## Cole87

Maybe if they were close by


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror

I would be more like seeking a female friend for moral support... with a wait and see attitude... someone I know could completely trust and be open with... 

but offhand the female members here... damn... damn... :yes


----------



## Witan

It wouldn't be opposed to it. Other factors come into play.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

I would definitely date an SAS member. It would be great cause the person would already understand my social awkwardness and we'd have that in common. :yay

So far I'm still available to any guy looking.


----------



## The Silent 1

Yes I definitely would, I have trouble meeting women and I actually feel more comfortable around them if I knew that they were socially anxious too.


----------



## Noca

have and am! My gf and I are quite happy together ^_^


----------



## Nevermind0

If you're looking to date someone and are ok with finding them online then i don't see how where you meet them matters. Sure theres a difference between a forum like this and a dating site but i think it's mostly just more desprete, single and looking people in the dating site. I think the fact that people have and still do meet and date in _any_ online community where people communicate like gaming forums or facebook proves it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

piscesvixen said:


> However I frown upon people who solely use this site to hunt for potential people to date !


----------



## Insanityonthego

No way! They'd have to live nearby and I mean no more than 20 miles apart. But if distance wasn't an issue, I'd definitely love to be with someone who would understand me sometimes.


----------



## estse

If they lived in my house or next door (girl next door). If they were in a different zip code, forget about it.


----------



## GunnyHighway

piscesvixen said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> Isn't it funny how a lot of people here live far from each other and yet we live quite close to each other?! If you see me randomly on the street one day, say hi :b


Obviously you mean run in the other direction screaming once the anxiety kicks in, right?

:hide

But will do! That'd be awesome, yet odd at the same time.


----------



## hoddesdon

Mercurochrome said:


> If they lived in my house or next door (girl next door). If they were in a different zip code, forget about it.


Doesn't that really limit your options?


----------



## GunnyHighway

Haha. My goal in life is now to randomly meet an SAS member and not run away.(or faint) :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Dated SAS member, became serial killer, weird.


----------



## Aloysius

I dated an SAS member. 

And then he left me for a girl.

Damn you, Reece!


----------



## rumjungle

Aloysius said:


> I dated an SAS member.
> 
> And then he left me for a girl.
> 
> Damn you, Reece!


^
Can I stake a claim on you Alloywheels? Your avatar is quite simply smouldering and distinguished.

And yes, I'm so sorry to hear you were one of the latest menfolk that felt victim to Reece's stomping knee high boots.


----------



## mcpinkerton

Sure. If they live relatively close. Seriously doubt I could deal with a long-distance relationship


----------



## mcpinkerton

You're cold as ice lol


----------



## Toad Licker

I wouldn't see why not if the right person came along.


----------



## papaSmurf

Not unless they lived in town or something, no.


----------



## MoniqueS

I would but it would certainly be complicated. For instance, it would be hard to date casually because you would probably have to fly or travel quite a distance just to hang out. So that automatically makes it pretty serious. Also, thinking about it from a practical perspective, it would be very expensive to travel enough to make the relationship work.


----------



## mike285

I'd be open to it if they lived near me.

There seems to be a lot of people dating each other here...are these like online relationships or do you SAS couples actually know each other in real life? Just curious.


----------



## Witan

Nidhoggr said:


> Long distance is a pain and usually a BIG risk as well.


QFT


----------



## Witan

jenema said:


> I would definitly date a sas member if i we're to find one interested in me lol.





Kennnie said:


> ^
> Hey hello!! Here I am!


Lulz :teeth


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am dating a beautiful gal from here now. I've never had the chance to build such a nice friendship/relationship with a gal so steadily and purposefully. It feels like we can get closer and every time we talk the more we get to know one another. She's beautiful.


----------



## coolbeans87

I wouldn't mind


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I'd love it if someone was willing to give me a chance... I can dream about it all I want, but I'll never know.

I don't think a long distance relationship would work for me though. Computers have had a negative effect when it comes to communicating with people (rely on text on a computer screen than talking), so it's not going to help intimate relationships. I would definitely like to meet someone in the area though...


----------



## rockyraccoon

I think I would give it a chance if there was a girl that lived in my city. I think the two of us having anxiety issues, I believe, would serve as an icebreaker. It might serve as a connection.


----------



## CaptainRoommate

I'd probably be open to it. The thing I'd worry most about is using each other as a nonstop pity party.


----------



## rdrr

I think loneliness will make people make risky decisions, but then again, who knows what can occur. If two people can get along and be dedicated to being faithful, eventually it will work out. 

A SAS member is just another person, nothing special, just cause their on this forum... If you click with that person then there's no reason why you shouldn't at least entertain the thought of meeting them and seeing how that goes.


----------



## Marakunda

Why not... 

Of course, it all depends on the person though. The whole "both having SA thing" would only be a positive, I think.


----------



## Elleire

Wouldn't the meeting of that much awkward be some sort of fire hazard or something?


----------



## GunnyHighway

phoelomek said:


> Wouldn't the meeting of that much awkward be some sort of fire hazard or something?


I think while it may be awkward, you both know you're going to be nervous and you're going through the same thing. At least, that's what I've pictured in my head, I could be insanely wrong.


----------



## Elleire

GunnyHighway said:


> I think while it may be awkward, you both know you're going to be nervous and you're going through the same thing. At least, that's what I've pictured in my head, I could be insanely wrong.


I guess so. IDK, I'm not dead set against it. I s'pose, if nothing else, combustion is pretty hot. :stu


----------



## GunnyHighway

phoelomek said:


> if nothing else, combustion is pretty hot. :stu


----------



## pollster

GunnyHighway said:


> I think while it may be awkward, you both know you're going to be nervous and you're going through the same thing. At least, that's what I've pictured in my head, I could be insanely wrong.


I agree with this.

There's a lot to be said for not having to feel embarrassed (or feeling less embarrassed) about your anxiety.


----------



## Elleire

pollster said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> There's a lot to be said for not having to feel embarrassed (or feeling less embarrassed) about your anxiety.


Sorry. I know this isn't directed at me.

I think I can understand why the mutual SA thing might ease embarrassment a bit, but honestly, I think I'd end up feeling more embarrassed for the fact that it's something we'd both always be aware of. In my day-to-day life, I try to block that part of me out as much as possible. At least when talking to non-SAS people, they don't know what I'm feeling (despite however much my anxiety would have me thinking otherwise at the time).


----------



## vash

I would, why not. Right from the start we would have things in common. lol


----------



## pollster

phoelomek said:


> Sorry. I know this isn't directed at me.
> 
> I think I can understand why the mutual SA thing might ease embarrassment a bit, but honestly, I think I'd end up feeling more embarrassed for the fact that it's something we'd both always be aware of. In my day-to-day life, I try to block that part of me out as much as possible. At least when talking to non-SAS people, they don't know what I'm feeling (despite however much my anxiety would have me thinking otherwise at the time).


It's true, it's going to be different for everyone. It probably also depends a lot on the specific nature of each individual's anxiety(ies).

For me, even just finding this site and being able to discuss mental health issues openly with people had been a really interesting experience. Which actually had the slight effect of me being less embarrassed about it in general (IRL). Doesn't make it go away at all, especially since a good deal of my anxieties revolve around physical things that I can't change, but it's been helpful for me personally, just becoming friends with people on this forum. So for some, taking it further is just an extension of that. For others, I could see it being unhelpful/undesirable. Just depends on each person.


----------



## Rossy

I would there are some really nice girls on here.


----------



## mike285

I think I originally said that I'd be open to it, but I'd prefer a relationship with someone who is more outgoing than I am and doesn't have issues like social anxiety.


----------



## straightarrows

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/a-wedding-thanks-to-sas-for-us-129571/

Just want to say:_Congratulations :clap:clap_

Soon We will see

_:yaySAS baby :yay_


----------



## alte

It could be interesting and could work for some (as evidenced by a few threads of relationships between members here). It may not work for me. My current gf is more social than I am but still introverted and I am having difficulty accepting that. Yes, it is hypocritical to have expectations of finding a social mate when you yourself are on the opposite end of the sociability spectrum but attraction is illogical.


----------



## Noca

straightarrows said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/a-wedding-thanks-to-sas-for-us-129571/
> 
> Just want to say:_Congratulations :clap:clap_
> 
> Soon We will see
> 
> _:yaySAS baby :yay_


thats an old thread...


----------



## Layla

Possibly if they lived close to me, I wouldn't do an online relationship type thing though.


----------



## Nada

I can't see why not, if she lived close to me. I doubt that any SAS member live remotely close to me though.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Why not, seems fun and harmless enough. Takes two to tango, though.


----------



## Ventura

Possibly


----------



## au Lait

My boyfriend and I met on here. The 23rd will be our 6th month anniversary.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Aww I didn't know that. So cute! Congrats 

Can I ask who he is? I gotta keep my SAS dating records current.


----------



## kindasorta

I've had some near-relationships with girls from a different SA-forum but now I'm pretty glad they didn't go as far as being actual relationships. 
My ex wasn't part of any community to my knowledge but she had problems with depressions and whatnot and ended up committing suicide a few months after our relationship had stagnated and turned into nothing. I will never be able to get a grasp of what my involvement did or didn't do but apparently she mentioned me as a positive character in her life nonetheless.

It hurt, oh God did it hurt. But that's two and a half years ago and I have no choice but to move on. We had been split up for a couple of months when she actually committed suicide but I can't help but feeling involved either way. We weren't really talking but we had parted on good terms.

Since then I'm a lot more cautious of considering going into a relationship with a girl that has mental problems. Don't get me wrong, I would never rule out a person based on the fact but I'm very much aware there is a certain point of me being able to be a good boyfriend or whatever to someone who has equal to or more mental problems than I have. I don't have the extra mental capacity to go above and beyond for a girlfriend at this stage, nor do I ever expect one to do that for me.

If I'm in a committed relationship I will do whatever is in my power to help and support my SO but there is such a travel period coming to that place. In the beginning stages of a relationship, for me, there is somewhat of a period where I need the relationship to be rather balanced. Where both people involved can show that they are ready to be in a serious relationship meanwhile being able to support themselves emotionally when it comes to anxiety or what you main problem might be.

When things get serious though, I will never take the easy way out. I try to gauge the situation before things get serious. Will I be able to live up to my own expectations of being an adequate boyfriend to this woman in the beginning stages of a relationship? If so, cool, then I will be able to fight harder and harder for the relationship as time progresses. I can't start being a pillar before we get serious about our relationship. I need to know that you will be able to support me in the way I would be committing to supporting you.

TL;DR: I would at this junction be hesitant to just throw myself into a relationship with a woman that has mental problems. Not because of egoism but because of me wanting to be the best ever boyfriend I can ever be. If there isn't mutual support I just wouldn't be able to cope. I can't carry much more than the load of being me right now and I need to know my partner (having mental issues or not) will be able to recognize that we both need to support each other. I've had too many experiences where it as spiraled out of control and I've been put in a spot where I'm the one accountable for both my own and the other person's actions.


----------



## Xtraneous

Gotta get my **** together before I think of dating anyone, lol. I'm also not in a hurry to get a girlfriend, but I guess I would date someone from here.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve

Like the guy above me said, until I get things sorted in my own life, I'm not looking for anything. A relationship from here... maybe. But they would have to be close by. I admire those who can do the long distance thing, but I am not one of those people. I need to poke them periodically to make sure they are real, knowwhatImean?oke


----------



## IcedOver

I would like to meet someone who understands some of the struggles we go through, so yes, I would be open to meeting someone from this site, but only in my immediate area. I actually posted a thread in the "Social Anxiety Friends and Connections" section a couple days ago. Not surprisingly, I've received no replies, either because I'm a turn-off or because no ladies live in my area. I'll probably delete it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

It's inspirational to read some of the success stories in this thread. I would prefer to date a girl with SA not only because I find it difficult to relate to socialites, but I've always felt that my issues with SA and depression will not be wholly understood and/or appreciated. I'd like to have a mutually supportive relationship that enables us to grow and conquer our fears together as opposed to remaining stagnant.


----------



## Taylorshane

yeah i probably would


----------



## arnie

Absolutely.


----------



## ryobi

Lifes Short. I would like to date someone who understands SA because they have it. Why not???


----------



## northstar1991

I would consider it.


----------



## whatevzers

I don't know. Maybe. I've done this sort of thing before and it was interesting to say the least.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Sure why not. But the odds of that happen are like.... not good


----------



## Ashley1990

i would like to date someone..!!hehe


----------



## BobtheBest

Yes. :yes


----------



## Evo

Ashley1990 said:


> i would like to date someone..!!hehe


----------



## Ashley1990

Evo said:


>


:bhey


----------



## Evo

Ashley1990 said:


> :bhey


Hey Raj


----------



## Camelleone

I prefer someone with sa.. from Sas member or not.


----------



## FadeToOne

New York representing.


----------



## 50piecesteve

sure hmu gals............thats me in the profile pic btw im a little ashy but we can make it work XD


----------



## KelsKels

I would but I have a boyfriend. I think itd be awesome to date someone with social anxiety. Although I have SAD and GAD.


----------



## nikki1995

i wouldnt mind


----------



## Jinxx

Well, before I met my boyfriend I would have been up for the offer. Matter of fact, I came close to posting somewhat of a dating ad on here. None of that is necessary now though.


----------



## AJFA88

i have


----------



## Ventura

I'm dating someone, I met from here. We started talking in oct of 2010.

He makes me feel all happy and my depression goes away and stuff.


----------



## Secretaz

I would love to date someone from this site, but all of you guys live too far away from me.


----------



## Asbel18

I would date someone from this site. I don't see the difference.


----------



## Nekomata

I voted 'not sure.' I'm already dating someone, but if a girl lived close by it wouldn't be impossible, me thinks ;3
xDDD


----------



## coopz

i put not sure, but wouldnt rule it out!
no lives near me tho


----------



## Rossy

Yeah but nobody would want to date me.


----------



## leave me alone

If you mean the real deal, meeting in person etc., it wouldn't be possible, since nobody lives anywhere close to me.


----------



## kitshiv01

Maybe.. depends I guess.


----------



## Brad

lol yea, why not?


----------



## jaymusic1992

if they lived in my state lol


----------



## flowingwater

I want to marry a fellow sufferer preferably.


----------



## Innamorata

I already am.


----------



## d93

I would.

Anybody from Melbourne?


----------



## Syndacus

Dating someone from this site is equivalent to putting a gun in your mouth and pulling the trigger.


----------



## offbyone

Syndacus said:


> Dating someone from this site is equivalent to putting a gun in your mouth and pulling the trigger.


So the person you're with right now is effectively committing suicide because she's with you?


----------



## Syndacus

offbyone said:


> So the person you're with right now is effectively committing suicide because she's with you?


She's not from this site, learn to read before posting.


----------



## AussiePea

Syndacus said:


> She's not from this site, learn to read before posting.


You sound nice


----------



## Syndacus

Ospi said:


> You sound nice


Thanks! I seriously don't want to date anyone on SAS or get to know anyone from this site. I'm sure plenty don't want to get to know me, so there.


----------



## offbyone

Syndacus said:


> She's not from this site, learn to read before posting.


You are from this site.


----------



## Syndacus

offbyone said:


> You are from this site.


If you wanted to date me then yeah your sentence above would apply. But I don't swing that way, sorry babe.


----------



## offbyone

Syndacus said:


> Dating someone from this site is equivalent to putting a gun in your mouth and pulling the trigger.





offbyone said:


> So the person you're with right now is effectively committing suicide because she's with you?





Syndacus said:


> She's not from this site, learn to read before posting.





offbyone said:


> You are from this site.





Syndacus said:


> If you wanted to date me then yeah your sentence above would apply. But I don't swing that way, sorry babe.


Retread the string of replies, unless you are being deliberately obtuse. I think the intent of my original comment is pretty clear.


----------



## Ashley1990

u guys..pls calm down..


----------



## ShyGuy86

I'd like to add that the only times I've ever felt like "putting a gun in my mouth" was before I started dating someone from this site.


----------



## Fruitcake

And I'd like to add that so far I'm only aware of one person on this site who would inspire that kind of reaction from me if I dated them.


----------



## shelbster18

If they lived in my country and we liked each other, I sure would.


----------



## Catnap

I would, lol. Why not?  

The only thing is, 99% of the time, they'll live across the country from me or in another country entirely. :/


----------



## F1X3R

Onomatopoeia said:


> I recently dated a girl with social anxiety, but I highly doubt she has ever been on this site.
> 
> Would I date an SAS member?
> - Depending on proximity, I don't see why not :stu


That'd be funny if you ran into on her on here without knowing.


----------



## chillLifter

bump. I'd be open to it. i actually am attracted to more quiet, homebody types than the loud outgoing girls.


----------



## Neutrino

:mushy


----------



## heyJude

I would if a certain member didn't live so far away. :sigh


----------



## ddd3

Yeah but only if she's cute.

I love being around socially awkward people because I feel like I can make them come out of their shell and have a good time when they're around me.


----------



## JadedCalalily

I totally would


----------



## acinorevlm

Yeah, I would.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Rossy said:


> Yeah but nobody would want to date me.


Oh shush you everyone wants you Rossy


----------



## Rossy

JadedCalalily said:


> Oh shush you everyone wants you Rossy


So do you come here often  lol


----------



## Glacial

I don't see how it could be a bad idea. It probably would give people here a good chance at meeting someone who can relate to SA. Not everyone on the "outside" is going to understand SA.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Rossy said:


> So do you come here often  lol


ROFL cutee <3


----------



## Rossy

He he I love older ladies


----------



## JadedCalalily

rossy said:


> he he i love older ladies


im not that old!!!! Lol!


----------



## Rossy

I know that,I mean mid 20's to early 30's is just ideal


----------



## Silent Image

If a legal aged female lives near me, then yea, I might consider it.


----------



## huh

Everyone lives too far away from me. If I could actually meet someone nearby then maybe.


----------



## alwaysmistaken

If they lived near me I would.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I put "I don't know" because I haven't really thought about. Some nice stories of success on here, though.


----------



## TryingMara

It would lessen the anxiety somewhat. I'd feel more comfortable and more apt to be open about my lack of relationship experience. It would be nice to not have to struggle to hide the anxiousness. Being with someone who has similar experiences would be a relief for me.


----------



## meganmila

I would but anyone I like lives far away....like across the world...mehhh No one is around here ..


----------



## kosherpiggy

no because i just feel strange about online dating. i'm all for making friends, but idk dating just seems weird to me. it's just my opinion


----------



## Witan

Rest or Real? said:


> Why not, seems fun* and harmless enough*


Trust me, no relationship is harmless. If the relationship goes south, it's going to hurt.....bad.


----------



## Witan

kindasorta said:


> My ex wasn't part of any community to my knowledge but she had problems with depressions and whatnot and ended up committing suicide a few months after our relationship had stagnated and turned into nothing. I will never be able to get a grasp of what my involvement did or didn't do but apparently she mentioned me as a positive character in her life nonetheless.
> 
> It hurt, oh God did it hurt. But that's two and a half years ago and I have no choice but to move on. We had been split up for a couple of months when she actually committed suicide but I can't help but feeling involved either way. We weren't really talking but we had parted on good terms.


I'm so sorry bro


----------



## Witan

Syndacus said:


> Dating someone from this site is equivalent to putting a gun in your mouth and pulling the trigger.


If it's a revolver, I'd be inclined to agree. Maybe something good will happen, but if it doesn't you're gonna be in a world of hurt (as I said two posts above this one).


----------



## AussiePea

Witan said:


> If it's a revolver, I'd be inclined to agree. Maybe something good will happen, but if it doesn't you're gonna be in a world of hurt (as I said two posts above this one).


Ain't that the truth. I won't ever date a SAS member again. Infact I think I won't date for awhile to come fullstop.


----------



## GenoWhirl

Yea I wish. :|


----------



## Bbpuff

I have before, but I doubt I will be anytime soon. If my current relationship doesn't work out, it's definitely an option. But I'd prefer to be in love with someone who I can actually be with.. It's so painful being far away from someone you really care about..


----------



## Gunter

Wuld luv to. If they're in the area ^^ Couldn't do anything long distance.


----------



## Tentative

Not sure, but almost no one lives in the Netherlands or anywhere close-by.


----------



## Evo

I would love to!  But there's only a few from New Zealand...


----------



## ScienceGuy

I don't see why not. I think I would be a lot more comfortable around someone who understands me. I don't think long distance would work very well though.


----------



## straightarrows

Ospi said:


> Ain't that the truth. I won't ever date a SAS member again. Infact I think I won't date for awhile to come fullstop.


lolo,,,coz you're already dating!!!!!!! (u posted ur photo few days ago!!)


----------



## Mahglazzies

Only if they lived in Grande Prairie, Alberta. I've done the long distance relationship thing before - it's not for me. I don't have a license and I don't drive and it would be very difficult for me to go back to a no-contact relationship. Maybe if the other person could drive, it would be a little different, but yeah.

If they lived very close.


----------



## Hadron92

I'd only date one person on here (if i wasn't taken). i bet she hates me, though. she doesn't seem to post here anymore, anyway. :roll


----------



## AussiePea

straightarrows said:


> lolo,,,coz you're already dating!!!!!!! (u posted ur photo few days ago!!)


lawl no, she is my best friend. I am certainly not dating.


----------



## Loveless

Lmao....... no.


----------



## Witan

Ospi said:


> lawl no, she is my best friend. I am certainly not dating.


I'm surprised. Ospi's like the SAS stud!


----------



## AussiePea

Oh how that couldn't be further from the truth in reality xD.


----------



## Ventura

Ospi said:


> Oh how that couldn't be further from the truth in reality xD.


Don't let the ego get to your head Ospie's :b


----------



## Perfectionist

Ospi said:


> I won't ever date a SAS member again.


.........

........who did you date on SAS? Oh my gawd I can't believe I don't know this should I know this? I thought I was down on all the SAS couples. Whoever it was I am sorry it did not work out for you Ospers.


----------



## AussiePea

Perfectionist said:


> .........
> 
> ........who did you date on SAS? Oh my gawd I can't believe I don't know this should I know this? I thought I was down on all the SAS couples. Whoever it was I am sorry it did not work out for you Ospers.


Actually dated 3 from here xD. Yeah it was kept pretty low key each time. I am quite the hussy! xD. Nah been 3 over a good 3 years each lasted a few months give or take. No regrets of course, lifes lessons and all that jazz.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Three! You hussy :b

I kids. There are lots of great ladies here.


----------



## arnie

That depends. Who's offering?


----------



## MidnightBlu

If I was single, sure.


----------



## Knowbody

No, I'm way too honest on these forums and it would be weird for me to be involved with a person who knows so much detail about my personal life and history.

In the real world we have the ability to hide certain stuff from our partners, friends, families etc and pretend to be something we're not


----------



## MidnightBlu

Knowbody said:


> No, I'm way too honest on these forums and it would be weird for me to be involved with a person who knows so much detail about my personal life and history.
> 
> In the real world we have the ability to hide certain stuff from our partners, friends, families etc and pretend to be something we're not


Oh what an honest guy you are. :lol


----------



## Witan

Ospi said:


> Oh how that couldn't be further from the truth in reality xD.


Au contraire, mon frère!


----------



## Emanresu

I wanna date sasers too. Wtf!


----------



## Xtraneous

Long distance can kill any relationship. pew pew. I think...


----------



## Corvus Cowl

So long as they were close enough to meet in real life, and they are a female! I think dating someone on here would be better than on some kind of dating site too.


----------



## northstar1991

arnie said:


> That depends. Who's offering?


What if it was this radical bra-buring feminist?


----------



## northstar1991

arnie said:


> I am a fan of the bra-less look.


Then I'm not for you.


----------



## Atreya

nothing wrong with that


----------



## millenniumman75

Sorry (you can't have my millenniummanliness).

Millenniumman75 would have to BAN me for the breakup.


----------



## Ventura

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry (you can't have my millenniummanliness).
> 
> Millenniumman75 would have to BAN me for the breakup.


:lol


----------



## Leary88

millenniumman75 said:


> Sorry (you can't have my millenniummanliness).
> 
> Millenniumman75 would have to BAN me for the breakup.


Does this apply to all potential suitors? 

*eyes up and down your body*

*smacks lips*


----------



## millenniumman75

Leary88 said:


> Does this apply to all potential suitors?
> 
> *eyes up and down your body*
> 
> *smacks lips*


I know all y'alls want me. I am too much for most to handle. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

arnie said:


> I am a fan of the bra-less look.


Daily doubles in all directions, huh? :eyes


----------



## Leary88

millenniumman75 said:


> I know all y'alls want me. I am too much for most to handle. :lol


If I can't have you then just ban me now... just ban me now...


----------



## millenniumman75

^OMG! :lol


----------



## Ventura

^ He wants you, millennium... don't make him cry!


----------



## Witan

Xtraneous said:


> Long distance can kill any relationship.


^This


----------



## Cashew

Definitely! There are already some people here I would love to date :mushy

If we could get passed the anxiety conversation barriers and all that, anyway


----------



## komorikun

I think I already revealed too much about myself for anyone to be interested.


----------



## Witan

komorikun said:


> I think I already revealed too much about myself for anyone to be interested.


Ditto.

(regarding myself, I mean )


----------



## yesenia08

I definitely would


----------



## Invisigirl

I definitely would. I find guys on this forum much less anxiety-inducing than all the outgoing types on dating sites.

Unfortunately, geography is screwing me over. I officially dislike my town.


----------



## wolfsblood

I would if we liked each other and we were close to the same age and lived reasonably close to each other. I think it would be nice to have someone who could understand what having SA is like and could help each other try to overcome it together.


----------



## Perfectionist

komorikun said:


> I think I already revealed too much about myself for anyone to be interested.


I've posted pictures of myself in (on separate occasions) waterproof overalls, a racoon touque, Urkel glasses, and a much-too-small child's plush astronaut hat and still got a relationship off here.

You would be surprised what these SAS boys will put up with :b


----------



## sean88

If we had a lot of stuff in common then yes, but I wouldn't date someone just because we both have social anxiety. And from what I can tell I haven't really seen anyone like me around here, so no... lol


----------



## To22

Not sure =/ it depends on a lot of things.


----------



## Thefriendlystranger

M.. I dont think I could meet someone on the web.. I mean what if she harvests organs or picks her nose?


----------



## Dreamscape

I have once already, didn't work out though. I'm still open to the idea but I'm going to be more careful.


----------



## Ironpain

It's a little too late for me, we are way past dating, we are nearly engaged but I love a SAS member here and I know that she loves me.


----------



## Invisigirl

Thefriendlystranger said:


> M.. I dont think I could meet someone on the web.. I mean what if she harvests organs or picks her nose?


:twisted

Just kidding, though I can't vouch for anyone else on this site. :b


----------



## low

Sure if she were nice and a good person but I don't think I relate to many people or them to me on here in the first place. So it's unlikely.


----------



## Luka92

Maybe.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Only in my dreams.


----------



## jsgt

Of course, but I don't want a LDR...so they would have to live nearby. Also, I don't really feel motivated to find someone, so this would have to be a miracle that we'd meet. Accepting applications and YOU have to take me out...and nothing off the dollar menu either. 
Will my jokes keep me single? Put the answer in the subject line. :b


----------



## komorikun

Perfectionist said:


> I've posted pictures of myself in (on separate occasions) waterproof overalls, a racoon touque, Urkel glasses, and a much-too-small child's plush astronaut hat and still got a relationship off here.
> 
> You would be surprised what these SAS boys will put up with :b


Maybe but I've posted so many things about my perverted past (on the forum and in the 18+group) that I'm sure would be used against me in a relationship. Potential love interests really need to be left in the dark about that sort of stuff. Not sure how my political views would go down either.

Anyways it's hard to find someone in my area, much less find someone over the age 27. Almost everyone is 18-24 on this forum.


----------



## Luna Sea

I would, but I doubt I'll ever meet anyone on here that would like me enough to date me.


----------



## arnie

Knowbody said:


> No, I'm way too honest on these forums and it would be weird for me to be involved with a person who knows so much detail about my personal life and history.
> 
> In the real world we have the ability to hide certain stuff from our partners, friends, families etc and pretend to be something we're not


But that's the thing. I don't want to pretend to be someone I'm not just to get a date. I want to find someone I can be myself with.


----------



## straightarrows

millenniumman75 said:


> I know all y'alls want me. I am too much for most to handle. :lol


I know, he wants an AMISH girl!! that don't go shopping and don't have credit cards!!!


----------



## Loveless

Maybe. A lot would have to go right but if the opportunity was there and it felt like the right thing to do.... I'd go for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

straightarrows said:


> I know, he wants an AMISH girl!! that don't go shopping and don't have credit cards!!!


Why are you making fun of me?


----------



## Ventura

straightarrows said:


> I know, he wants an AMISH girl!! that don't go shopping and don't have credit cards!!!


You need to watch how you joke, your jokes turn insensitive sounding. ( :roll )


----------



## MrGilligan

No. I don't date.


----------



## NatureFellow

MrGilligan said:


> No. I don't date.


----------



## MrGilligan

NatureFellow said:


>


??? What??


----------



## Furious Ming

I would but I doubt it would happen.


----------



## straightarrows

millenniumman75 said:


> Why are you making fun of me?


:sus :con


----------



## NatureFellow

straightarrows said:


> :sus :con


Yeah I was thinking that too, what seems to most people to be a light hearted joke is taken to heart. :b If anyone made that joke to me I'd find it quite funny.

Truth is, you can barely post anything on these forums anymore. :um
You just get shot down by over-sensitivity. :no


----------



## straightarrows

Ventura said:


> You need to watch how you joke, your jokes turn insensitive sounding. ( :roll )


hah?????? are you both serious?? what's wrong with that??? every man in this world hate his wife when she asks for money!! saw in ur life a woman that don't love shopping??!!


----------



## arnie

straightarrows said:


> hah?????? are you both serious?? what's wrong with that??? every man in this world hate his wife when she asks for money!! saw in ur life a woman that don't love shopping??!!












opcorn


----------



## Fruitcake

Ehehehehee.


----------



## Aphexfan

The troll sense is strong in this thread :troll


----------



## MM Gloria

Wouldn't have any problem trying it out if everything was all good: the girl, where she is located.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i would if they lived near me.... i think i would be alot more comfortable around someone who had sa too


----------



## orchidsandviolins

No, not unless we lived close to one another.
If there was no chance of us seeing each other regularly, or at all, that isn't a healthy relationship to me.


----------



## Brad

arnie said:


> But that's the thing. I don't want to pretend to be someone I'm not just to get a date. I want to find someone I can be myself with.


agreed


----------



## mrpositivity

I would


----------



## booored

no because i have this thing called social anxiety


----------



## Elad

Based entirely on the person, so yes.. but would have to be in the same country and city, nothing long distance.


----------



## Valentine

Never. 99.99% never.


----------



## missingno

Valentine said:


> Never. 99.99% never.


86590 members assume half are female. Why didn't you just say 4


----------



## Scrub-Zero

nope,, coz I'm dating 

The person im dating is an ex SAS member.


----------



## 58318

Only if shes insane like me, and hates Rihanna as much as me.


----------



## Valentine

missingno said:


> 86590 members assume half are female. Why didn't you just say 4


Haha, not quite what I meant. 99% chance of a 0% chance.

And I can't be the only one that would absolutely dread the thought of a SAS first date. Talk about anxiety.


----------



## BobtheBest

I'd rather change my answer to "not sure."


----------



## SambaBus

Not sure, anyway the chances of finding someone near me that is compatible is pretty slim.


----------



## SummerRae

I am..


----------



## BillDauterive

Will I rule it out? No.
Will anyone actually want to do it with me? No.


----------



## probably offline

It would be kinda cute. There are not many Swedes on SAS, though, so I'd be stuck longing for someone on the other side of the world.










^
I guess that's how I'll end up anyway, though.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I had a crush on an SAS member. Unrequited and improbable to enact in form of a relationship anyway. Someone had a crush on me but I couldn't return the feelings completely because I was and still am recovering from the previously mentioned crush. Actually, weirdly enough, lately I've had several friends/people I've interacted with on this site say that they like me. O_O It was really strange because I am completely undesirable. Also, it's funny how everyone that I don't necessarily like is crushing on me, and the one person I actually like (and like a _lot_, for a year+ with a strong friendship to back it up) doesn't return my feelings. Bites.

I'm open to dating an SASer but the chances that I'd return feelings immediately would be slim since 1) I'm picky, 2) Nervous about having no experience, 3) Not the mushy type, and 4) Still getting over crush heartbreak.


----------



## Primitive Fish

Yes!


----------



## pati

Yeah, why not?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

yeah


----------



## Mr Bacon

That's a recipe for disaster unless you live in the same area.


----------



## dal user

there aren't many girls on here from my neck of the woods


----------



## ToeSnails

probably offline said:


> It would be kinda cute. There are not many Swedes on SAS, though, so I'd be stuck longing for someone on the other side of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> I guess that's how I'll end up anyway, though.


Yes. Wouldn't it be nice if this place had even a decent amount of Scandinavians... Though here are a few. 
You could also seek a Norwegian or Danish if you live close to either border.

To OP: I don't really like the concept of dating, so no, I wouldn't want to date someone unless I am already well familiar with them and already find their (online) company enjoyable.


----------



## FleaFly87

I the end of the day it would depend on the person and if there is some sort of connection.


----------



## SummerRae

I totally bumped this thread from two years ago. 8)
My boyfriend from here was banned though. 

I'll tell ya all how it works out for us one day...


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes, I already am.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Yes, now check my profile RIGHT NOW



SummerRae said:


> I totally bumped this thread from two years ago. 8)
> My boyfriend from here was banned though.
> 
> I'll tell ya all how it works out for us one day...


He was banned, eh? So he was like an SAS bad boy?


----------



## moloko

Mr Bacon said:


> That's a recipe for disaster unless you live in the same area.


Agree.

No. Not what I'm looking for, unless she was close to me.


----------



## SummerRae

Jesuszilla said:


> Yes, now check my profile RIGHT NOW
> 
> He was banned, eh? So he was like an SAS bad boy?


I like 'em bad 

even if they do have social anxiety..


----------



## Kevin001

I definitely would.


----------



## McFly

lol, not gonna happen


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

I wouldn't.


----------



## TuxedoChief

Somebody else being affected by this doesn't change anything.


----------



## monotonous

m0rbid i love you


----------

